# Need advice on "saving" sent messages



## Vitruvius (May 16, 2009)

None of my sent messages to forum members go into the 'saved' box. I can only retrieve messages I have 'received' from other members but none that have been sent................ Only sometimes do they even go into the 'outbox'.............This happens every time.............Consequently, I am never even sure that my sent messages are ever received by the other party........


----------



## littlewailer (Jan 28, 2006)

so you can't go to the "jump to folder" sent messages section after you click on private messages in your user CP section?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Under your user options, select Edit Options menu, then make certain that you have checked the "save copy of sent messages" as shown below:


----------



## Vitruvius (May 16, 2009)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Under your user options, select Edit Options menu, then make certain that you have checked the "save copy of sent messages" as shown below:


Thanks much........The __"Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default" was NOT checked................problem resolved......


----------



## Vitruvius (May 16, 2009)

littlewailer said:


> so you can't go to the "jump to folder" sent messages section after you click on private messages in your user CP section?


No I couldn't do it BUT I did resolve the problem.......somehow the "ave a copy of sent messages" got unchecked so I fixed it .......thanks for all the help


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi Vitruvius,

Glad to be of help.

Cheers.


----------

